# Relative Permit - Docs req'd for business endorsement?



## BenjaminS (Feb 23, 2015)

I am on a relatives permit with work endorsement but want to add a business endorsement / rights. 

Q1. I have company registration papers from CIPC and documentation listed below. Does anyone know if I also need docs from DTI?

Q2. Should I be applying for a Change of Conditions, or a new Relatives Permit?

Supporting docs for my application for business endorsement:

- Police Clearances from the UK, Australia and SA
- Medical and Radiologist Reports
- Certified copy of Marriage Certificate
- Certified copy of Passport
- Certified copy of current SA Relatives Permit
- Certified copy of spouses SA ID book
- Letter of company registration from CIPC

Kind regards

Benjamin


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

hi, If you are on relative permit ( spouse visa ) Then you have to apply for 11(6) visitor visa, to allow you to work, business or study. which is only issue to a spouse having relative permit. you can check this page of vfs which is saying the same in the last paragraph. 
DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Services - Temporary Residence Permit - Visitor Visa
with cipc, i am including sars and a c.v.
adding some pictures
affidavit from s.a citizen stating good relationship exists and any help needed.
DTI is a new thing to me too.

the other documents are almost same


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

BenjaminS said:


> I am on a relatives permit with work endorsement but want to add a business endorsement / rights.
> 
> Q1. I have company registration papers from CIPC and documentation listed below. Does anyone know if I also need docs from DTI?
> 
> ...


Hi Benjamin, 

No, you do not need a recommendation letter from the DTI and you are missing the following documents:

Bank statements from your SA partner
Letter of financial and emotional support from your SA spouse
Business plan for your company
A certified copy of your birth certificate

You will be applying for a change fo conditions to your Section 11(6) Visa.

Good luck with your application.


----------



## BenjaminS (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you kindly LegalMan for taking the time to read and respond. 

I will be submitting next week. You assistance is timely and most appreciated. 

Warm regards,

Benjamin


----------



## BenjaminS (Feb 23, 2015)

Received my new Business Visa on Thursday / Friday last week. A 5 week turn around. 

Thanks again @LegalMan


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Congratulations! Wishing you all the best with your business.


----------



## BenjaminS (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Legalman, 

Are you aware of any restrictions on how many businesses a Temporary Permit holder with Business Rights can run?


----------

